# [RUMOR]Project Cafe to be called "Beem"?



## Terminator02 (Jun 5, 2011)

I decided to look at every single registered domain that started with "nintendo". After five minutes of extensive research, I can say with almost 100% certainty that Nintendo's console will be called the Beem.

Just look at the evidence:

NINTENDOBEEM.COM
- Registered on May 24, 2011 through the same company that registered NINTENDOWII.COM and NINTENDO3DS.COM. This was registered nearly a year before any of the next-gen speculation began.

NINTENDOBEEEM.COM
NINTENDOBEAM.COM
- Registered on May 28, 2011 through two differed registrars. This obviously isn't just a coincidence.

NINTENDOBEEMSTORE.COM
NINTENDOBEEMSHOP.COM
NINTENDOBEEMGAMES.COM
- All registered on June 1, 2011.

Also, the domain BEEM.COM was apparently purchased on January 31 for $136,000. Nobody's going to drop that kind of money on a domain name unless they have a vested interest in the name.
http://wii2blog.com/could-beem-be-pr...fes-real-name/

When you look at the evidence, Beem is the only name tha really seems to make sense.[/p]



Source (NeoGAF)

Edit:


The problem is that Project Beem was the name attached to a submission to a Wii 2 mock-up contest run by IGN last month, a fact the super-gamers at NeoGAF have been sorting out. The person who submitted the Beem, 27-year-old Canberra-based Aaron Carr, has registered NintendoBeemShop.com and NintendoBeemGames.com.

Our take on the name Beem? We're not buying it.[/p]



Source (Kotaku)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 5, 2011)

Beem me up nintendo!


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 5, 2011)

This has been reported on quite a bit recently.
http://www.google.co.uk/search?aq=f&so...q=nintendo+beem  You may be right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_I hope not though it is a stupid name._



edited to remove an extra 't'


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 5, 2011)

one more "l" and they would have got sued... kidding
they must love the double letters on their consoles. Maybe wii is tri-lettered and beem is quad-lettered has got something to do there?


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 5, 2011)

Pretty cool if you ask me. Much better than Cafe, Stream Wii 2 or some other stupid one which i can't remember the name of.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 5, 2011)

I hope that's not it. It's lame.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 5, 2011)

The first thing I thought of was a Japanese guy pronouncing it as "Beamu".

lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2011)

What a load of ASS. Can't the internet stop raping the Wii 2 and wait TWO DAYS?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

BEEM huh? Well I thought Wii was a dumb name as well but it kinda grew on me.



			
				tigris said:
			
		

> What a load of ASS. Can't the internet stop raping the Wii 2 and wait TWO DAYS?


Obviously not


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Jun 5, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> _I hope not though it is a stupid name._




What did you think of the name Wii when you first heard it? You'll have to get used to every name when you first hear of it.
I don't care what a console is called, Nintendo could call it Nintendo clusterf*ck for all I care


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh, pull the other one.:
"Dooks1111 told me that when he tried to access the site then, he found a logo on it which looks very much like a possible logo for a gaming console, which he then sent me a screenshot of. Here it is:"

Well here's my mockup.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 5, 2011)

I dont reallt give a damn about the name, unless its a cussing or anything.
Sounds good enough for me. We shall see the Beem!


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 5, 2011)

Lube_Skyballer said:
			
		

> mabilouz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hated it, still do.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I doubt they care what I think though.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2011)

Beem me up Nintendo. Sound like Bean. You know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a serious note, can't these internet types wait until e3? Chances are, the people that wrote it'd be called Beem would even be at E3 itself, so why can't they wait 2 damn days?


----------



## raulpica (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg. Please, please please no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It has to be one of the lamest sounding names ever. Even "Stream" was a lot better


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 5, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Omg. Please, please please no
> 
> 
> 
> ...



even so, it sounds a lot more likely to be true than 'Stream'. I dunno why, it just sounds Nintendoish.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Omg. Please, please please no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When was it rumoured to be stream?


----------



## raulpica (Jun 5, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> even so, it sounds a lot more likely to be true than 'Stream'. I dunno why, it just sounds Nintendoish.
> Guess you're right. It just sounds strange. At least "Wii" had some meaning behind it ("We"), but what the heck is "Beem" standing for?
> 
> QUOTE(30084pm @ Jun 5 2011, 09:05 PM) When was it rumoured to be stream?


http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/22513-ne...y-dubbed-stream

Rumor went around quite a bit in the last weeks.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 5, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> I dont reallt give a damn about the name, unless its a cussing or anything.
> Sounds good enough for me. We shall see the Beem!


I like the "Nintendo Beep" more


----------



## Dr.Razor (Jun 5, 2011)

I say, why not?
I do recall that the wii name unleashed emotional debate too, doesn't it? 
And It wasn't that bad, afterall.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd like to hear the reasoning behind this name before I judge.  
The Wii was criticized too but it made sense because of the family-friendly approach of the console (hence, "we").


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 5, 2011)

Nintendo's packing firepower now.  Nintendo BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEM!~!


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Jun 5, 2011)

"Beem" sounds just like "Beam"
As in, the Nintendo Beem beams gameplay right to your screen attached to your controller.

Nintendo Beem. Beem.
This could be it, the final name


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 5, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Nintendo's packing firepower now.  Nintendo BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEM!~!



Nintendo used Hyper BEEM!
It's super effective!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 5, 2011)

Gah you reminded me of Bleem! -_-

It will be called *Nintendo*


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 5, 2011)

Sonic BEEEEEEEEEM!!


Actually i dont like this name. It doesnt make any sense


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Omg. Please, please please no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posts like ^ make me hope GBAtemp gets a Like Button soon


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 5, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Start a Poll of who wants a 'Like' button


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 5, 2011)

It works for Nintendo, but I rather it be called different. 

Nintendo, there firin' their lazors.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 5, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> It works for Nintendo, but I rather it be called different.
> 
> Nintendo, there firin' their lazors.


Imagine Iwata walking onto the Conference Stage with a gun and shoots a laser!! *BBZZZZZTTT!!!!* At a blank screen and suddenly a message appears "NINTENDO BEEM"


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 5, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Even so, new variations are still emerging on the name even this late in the process. The most recent reports Game Informer is hearing, just two days before the show? It's possible the final name will be just a single word that everyone is already familiar with.
> 
> Nintendo.



http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/archive...-continues.aspx


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 5, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> This has been reported on quite a bit recently.
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?aq=f&so...q=nintendo+beem  You may be right.
> 
> 
> ...



Erm, it's not any more stupider than the word "Wii", which of you can make lots of perverted jokes out of, along with the shape of the controller etc.

Beem seems like an alright name, don't think people will have a hard time trying to pronounce it and not many fanboys can make fun of that name unless they say "lul i beem all ova ur face with mah wiiner". Who knows. People will think of clever childish ways of making fun of it.


----------



## Langin (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah this has it. Like WIIIIIIIII! Its BEAAAAMMMMMM yeah.






 Nintendo if it is real nice name!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 5, 2011)

Can't they just call it the Nintendo Revolution?


----------



## prowler (Jun 5, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mario Kart Nintendo 
Newer New New Super Mario Bros Nintendo 

Doesn't seem right.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 5, 2011)

You know what's funny, no matter what they call the system, it's still going to sell like hotcakes like the Wii did.

It doesn't matter if it's Beem, revolution, just Nintendo, nintendo boink, nintendo drunk or anything, we're all going to buy it.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 5, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> You know what's funny, no matter what they call the system, it's still going to sell like hotcakes like the Wii did.
> 
> It doesn't matter if it's Beem, revolution, just Nintendo, nintendo boink, nintendo drunk or anything, we're all going to buy it.


I wonder what would happen if they called it the Nintendo Play Station...


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I wonder what would happen if they called it the Nintendo *PlayStation*...


they already did


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 5, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Nintendo.


I don`t know about this one. For me and my friends most of the time we called the NES just "Nintendo" and the SNES "Super Nintendo" so for me that wouldn`t be the best choice...

I kinda like the word "Stream" most from all the suggested names. Nintendo Stream... Even looks good and with a name like that you could do quite some things design-wise, though it could be misinterpreted for something like OnLive...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyhow, doesnt "Beem" sound better than" Wii*ii*"?
Rumours, one after another lol.
Lets see how much of these are actually true. We will know soon enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## pistone (Jun 5, 2011)

i dont think it would be BEEM
as a site say that the word BEEM is copy righted

BEEM


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People would still buy it.


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 5, 2011)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I understand this, but if we're to be honest, the real name was the Nintendo Enertainment System.  And heck, I bet these days you refer to it as the N.E.S.  I know I do.  I still call the SNES both S.N.E.S. and Super Nintendo.  But I don't refer to any of their systems anymore as simply Nintendo.

And honestly I'd dig the name Nintendo, it would be the best of all the names I've heard so far (and that includes beem, stream, wii hd, wii 2, cafe, etc.)


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2011)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the other hand, it might be a) going back to their roots, or b) saying "yes, Nintendo is a household name, bitches. When people think 'home console', they say 'Nintendo'. Suck it." It would be a ballsy move. It all depends on how they play it. 


I doubt that will be the name, though.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 5, 2011)

I swear these rumors are getting worse and worse as E3 approaches.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

Stream, Current, Beem etc.
E3 will have the answers to all of our questions.


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2011)

Nintendo Cream.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 5, 2011)

Nintendo: Fanboy Fodder


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 5, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> I swear these rumors are getting worse and worse as E3 approaches.


How so?
You are not liking the rumoured Specs of the system? lol


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 5, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't turn GBAtemp into Facebook.

OT: Stream better


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 5, 2011)

Nintendo Temp


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2011)

It doesn't sound too bad.

I like it better than Stream. On a side note, there is another rumor that claims _Project Cafe_ will be called Nintendo.


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2011)

Nintendo*2*


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 5, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> I swear these rumors are getting worse and worse as E3 approaches.




I don't like how people are snooping around trying to ruin the surprise. It sort of ruins the whole "WOW!" factor gaming once had. It's like snooping around for Xmas presents. When that morning comes, you know you're giving them fake smiles, and it's hard to be excited when you unwrap it.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 5, 2011)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> mabilouz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate the name 'wii' as well.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 5, 2011)

I still think the name's gonna get changed.

Revolution, anyone?


----------



## Nujui (Jun 5, 2011)

I really don't give a crap what's it's called. I'm more wanting to know what it can do rather than if it get's named Beem or not.

Though, I do like this name Sam gave.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 5, 2011)

super mario Beem 
metroid Beem
pokemon Beem

yeah i dont like it

with any luck beem will be the name of their new online system


----------



## machomuu (Jun 5, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I still think the name's gonna get changed.
> 
> Revolution, anyone?


Here, here!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I still think the name's gonna get changed.
> 
> Revolution, anyone?


It's better than any of the ones we've had so far


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 5, 2011)

Nintendo OwnU


----------



## Byronic Hero (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh the memes that will be created if the Conference announces it as that.

"Ladies and Gentle men, I give you the NINTENDO BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEMMMM!!"


----------



## machomuu (Jun 5, 2011)

Wait...Nintendo Beem?  Isn't that Piccolo's special move?


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Jun 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Wait...Nintendo Beem?  Isn't that *Piccolo's special move*?


What 'bout they seel in a special bundle...

Buy it now! Special BEEM! With Cannon (a possible game name) included!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

No, no, no. It's called the Beem cuz it shoots lasers!

Seriously, I really hope this rumor is fake. Out of all of the names I have heard so far, "Beem" was my least favorite. Guess I'll have to wait for E3 to confirm or dispel these rumors.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Jun 5, 2011)

Wii was so fine... They could call Wii2, but I guess that'd be copying Sony's lack of imagination xD

Why not Nintendo Revolution, Wii code name... It sounded fine, still sounds


----------



## T3GZdev (Jun 5, 2011)

what if beam isnt the name of the console, but beam may just be the name of the controller.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Jun 5, 2011)

Cuzs if you touch and combine a serial of signs on the screen of the controller, it starts to shine and shoot lazer beams? xD

Or it turns into a disco ball! xD


----------



## machomuu (Jun 5, 2011)

t377y000 said:
			
		

> what if beam isnt the name of the console, but beam may just be the name of the controller.


It's "Beem", not "Beam".  Of course, I guess it doesn't matter until confirmation.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Wait...Nintendo Beem?  Isn't that Piccolo's special move?


special Beem cannon!
[youtube]legGHbM79E0[/youtube]


----------



## Zetta_x (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm going to pick up this beemer when it comes out.

I'mma firrrrin my laazzaarrr.... bwwwaaaaaaa


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 6, 2011)

Beem? Nintendo's getting worse and worse at naming their consoles.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 6, 2011)

I saw another name online that sounds interesting.
PNES (the P stands for power)


----------



## notmeanymore (Jun 6, 2011)

Watch the Beem look spot on like the mock up, and Nintendo come out and say that "Aaron Carr" is really Reggie and we all got trolled.

Can't wait to drive over to GameStop in my bimmer (BMW) and pick up my Beem.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 6, 2011)

I just hope that this console is great and has games - i don't care much about the name.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 6, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> How so?
> You are not liking the rumoured Specs of the system? lol
> It's just that whole thing with the Frenchies doing that project throwing everyone off about the look and design of the system. And the mock-ups! Don't even get me started on the mock-ups! Each one is so inconsistent, and some of them are obviously fake because they have similar components to previous(or current) systems! It's just redick!
> 
> QUOTE(ShadowSoldier @ Jun 5 2011, 09:30 PM) I don't like how people are snooping around trying to ruin the surprise. It sort of ruins the whole "WOW!" factor gaming once had. It's like snooping around for Xmas presents. When that morning comes, you know you're giving them fake smiles, and it's hard to be excited when you unwrap it.


Exactly! I want my mind to be blown at E3. Instead everyone is releasing randumb rumors in hopes that they are actually true.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jun 6, 2011)

What a name, Nintendo Beem.


----------

